
How Facebook generated $709M from adblock users - fishtopher
https://pagefair.com/blog/2017/facebook-adblock-audience/
======
agentofoblivion
So Facebook figured out how to cram ads down the throats of people that took
specific action to avoid them. Why on earth would advetisers pay to display
ads to this group of people? The only group that benefits is Facebook.

